# Drum rig pix



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

In the thread drum rigs 101 thats in the bible, what happen to the pictures?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

He deleted them from his photobucket account, so they no longer show.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

what kind of pics were they? my fishing got ruined this weekend, so i have free day tomorrow. i can post up pics of pretty much whatever is needed. let me know.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Neil got mad and deleted them.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

here's a pic of a regular fishfinder rig if that helps??


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Why even use a mono connection between hook and swivel , why not just attact hook to swivel with o ring or breakaway link ?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Connman said:


> Why even use a mono connection between hook and swivel , why not just attact hook to swivel with o ring or breakaway link ?


 Yeap,that works as well.. A shark won't bite through a splitring,and he will bite through mono.. If you hook up with an "unstoppable",it could work to your advantage,especially with the cost of wieghts these days.. They asked for a conventional fishfinder rig,so that's what I posted...


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Got ya . Most NE fishermen would be shocked at the length of hook leaders that work down south , especially the cannonball rig .


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Connman said:


> Got ya . Most NE fishermen would be shocked at the length of hook leaders that work down south , especially the cannonball rig .


 Actually I have a couple of "Yankee freinds" that I have converted to using a cannonball rig....  Some still use it... 

Doesn't look as though I will be able to post a pic of it though.. Dern puter won't take the chip outta my camera for some stupid reason or other..


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

It's classic how you use quotations when you say "Yankee Friends."

One of my real good friends (best man at my wedding) is from Georgia, and he introduced me to his family as "the yankee I met in Oregon." Don't really know how that works, as I'm originally from Hawaii which is a hell of a lot further south than here.............

But anyway. Still classic.


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Yankee land*



Connman said:


> Got ya . Most NE fishermen would be shocked at the length of hook leaders that work down south , especially the cannonball rig .


This Yankee will be trying some new rigs this up coming spring......... This is a great site for dedicated bait fishermen.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

PoBenda said:


> It's classic how you use quotations when you say "Yankee Friends."
> 
> One of my real good friends (best man at my wedding) is from Georgia, and he introduced me to his family as "the yankee I met in Oregon." Don't really know how that works, as I'm originally from Hawaii which is a hell of a lot further south than here.............
> 
> But anyway. Still classic.


 Trust me,it's all in jest,the "better half" is from Boston.....


----------



## jeseybassguide (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi, you should tie your hook leader longer you will catch more.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

3 Questions:

1. The snap swivel above the barrel...is it free floating the line or fixed?
2. Why is your mono leader so short? 
3. Couldn't you use in place of your mono leader a blue rig or something similar?

To note the difference in what makes a Yankee. It's not geographic location, as many whom don't know history, think. All about the history that formed this great country of ours. 

GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I know DD can answer this better but I will give it a shot


jeseybassguide said:


> Hi, you should tie your hook leader longer you will catch more.


Ya have to remember fishn is different in every spot but along the Va and NC waters we have found a short leader will cause less gut hooking in Drum


wannabeangler said:


> 3 Questions:
> 
> 1. The snap swivel above the barrel...is it free floating the line or fixed?
> 2. Why is your mono leader so short?
> ...


#1. It is free floating to attach the weight to
#2. Answered above
#3. I aint sure why ya would want a blue rig when your fishn for Drum, but while fishn for Drum ya need a good heavy leader for them biters ya catch while drum fishn and Drum been know to rub your line on sandbars and shells.

Everyone knows if your North of the Mason-Dixon line your a Yankee and if they move South they are a Damn Yankee


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Trust me,it's all in jest,the "better half" is from Boston.....


I knew there was something I liked about her when I met her! Boston is one nice city. Go Sox!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jeseybassguide said:


> Hi, you should tie your hook leader longer you will catch more.


 All I can tellya is come on down and givera try... 

After catching for 35yrs,my totals aren't the best,but are up for that length of time catching.. 

When you find your cast way short of the mark because your leader and bait is helecoptering in the breeze,everyone else is getting a bite except you,oh and what Shooter said,you'll be prying the hook outta the drum's crushers while everyone else is releasing and catching another.... 

Course if'n yer just talkin those "sissyfeesh" that generally have stripes,well that could be another matter alltogether....  just jerk'n yer chain....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well I guess that's coming out of The Bible...


----------

